# Grooming tools



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Goldens have a double coat, the top coat which is the golden coat you see, and the undercoat which is thick and soft. An undercoat rake will remove the undercoat without removing or damaging the top coat. Once you get a rake and start removing undercoat, you'll immediately see what it looks like and how it is different from the top coat. 

I've never used a furminator because no golden retriever groomer (at shows, not commercial dog groomers) has ever recommended it to me and I've never seen one at a show. 

I use a rake like this one:

Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Pet Supplies

Check out this post for some great info on undercoat tools:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-grooming/113498-undercoat-brush.html


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I think what you should look into for starters is a good comb. I feel that a comb will remove a sufficient amount of dead undercoat without the risk of doing any damage. If you watch Deb Osters grooming video she mainly (or maybe only) uses the undercoat rake to shape the front of the dog. It is not used on the whole coat. If your not looking to groom for show and just want to reduce the amount of tumbleweeds in your house, I think a comb and a good brush will be fine. 
I would recommend the Chris Christensen #000 comb.


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, 
I am looking to upgrade my grooming tools and need some advice. I try to keep my guys looking good. I have had just a cheap pin brush. I am going to invest in the CC 20 mm wooden pin brush due to what I have read on here. I see where you recommend a CC comb also. This might be a stupid question, but what does the comb do that the brush doesn't do? Is it worth it to buy the comb too? Thanks for any input from anyone!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

There are 3 basics tools I like to use when brushing out goldens. Start with a slicker brush (I use the miller's forge slicker from Pet Edge). The slicker will get most of the tangles out. I follow the slicker with an undercoat rake (here is a link to the one I use: https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...D534B60FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
The rake will pull out all the loose, dead undercoat without damaging the topcoat. I would be very hesitant to use a furminator on a long-haired breed like a golden because I would think it would also pull out the topcoat. Common places for undercoat build-up include the hips and pants (feathering on the back of the legs), belly, chest, and neck areas. Finally I follow the rake with a metal comb. This will get out any small mats and tangles the slicker may have missed and it just gives a nice finished look to the coat. Be sure to use the comb on mat-prone areas like behind/under the ears, tail, and feathering on legs. Hope this helps!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

wilma220 said:


> My love bug is 8 months and I'm wondering what you use for grooming tools and to achieve what? I hear conflicting reports about the furminator and wonder how I could "damage" her coat? I have one and do like but can't help but wonder if I'm harming her without even knowing it. She's been to the groomer once and I believe she used it on her which is a little concerning considering the conflicting reports. I have a pin brush that I don't really care for maybe I got the wrong kind? How do I know I'm getting her "undercoat"? Is the furminator considered an "undercoat rake"? If not, what is a rake and what exactly does it do
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd suggest you poke around the grooming section here on GRF. I know there have been many discussion about tools and how to use them, which brands are best, etc. Re: the furminator, I only use it behind the ears and when they are shedding heavily. Behind the ears is good because it prevents the mats that tend to form there. But my dogs don't really like it. My most recent acquisition was an undercoat rake--it works really well and gets a lot of undercoat off of Tucker, my furriest furball. They don't love that either, but as long as I don't go on and on with it, they are OK. This is the one I bought--works great: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003YC6ET2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I guess if you look here, I snapped a picture of the main tools I'm using with both dogs as far as regular grooming.... 

*Pin Brush* - it should really be your go to brush for daily grooming. It's not going to do the job as far as stripping loose undercoat out, but the idea is making your dog look neat and pretty.

*Boar hair/Finishing Brush* - Probably not needed for most, but I kinda think of this brush as "sealing" the top coat after I've brushed with the pin brush. It smoothens out the top coat and probably spreads oils evenly or something like that. 

*Greyhound comb* - want tight teeth on the one end and wider spaces on the other end. I use this on feathering only, but honestly I know people who just use combs all over. The wider space end I use first to gently separate any tangles and the tight end to finish.

*Conditioner* - Never comb or brush dry coat. I used a bottle of purchased stuff in this case (I scrunched into the feathering), but you can get a spray bottle from Sally's, fill up with water and add a minute dab of conditioner (I use Loreal conditioner that comes in the hair coloring kits). 

The one tool not shown is the *dryer* - which works better than any brush as far as blowing loose coat out, and if done every week keeps shedding minimal. 

These tools are all you really need as far as general grooming.

*Slicker brushes* - they work as good brushes all around and will definitely remove dead hair. They are INVALUABLE this time of the year because of burrs.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

I just use a rake( single row of teeth), Pin brush and the same comb as above (wide teeth one end tighter teeth the other) and my dryer. My spray bottle is 500ml and i put 30ml conditioner and fill the rest with water. then of course we all have our scissors/shears


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is an old thread of mine, from when Tucker was small. People were great and included links to photos of products. Might be helpful.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...108918-any-dog-groomers-here.html#post1621793


----------

